# Feedback on Colnago Gran Fondos?



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Hey Folks,
Has anybody out there done a Colnago Gran Fondo? Sounds like great fun and I'm definitely thinking of returning to my hometown, Philadelphia, for the next one on August 8. Any feedback?

http://www.colnago.com/events/granfondo

http://colnago.cyclingnews.com/highlights/french-gran-fondo-colnago-a-huge-success/


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm thinking of driving up from D.C. for the Philly ride. The San Diego one sounded nice.


----------



## calaris (May 4, 2010)

I did the Gran Fondo San Diego. It was well organized and a lot of fun other than the fact that it was a torrential downpour the entire time.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I did a mass start century in Florida once (similar to a Gran Fondo). All I can say is throwing 2,000+ riders together in one giant mass start is insanity. It felt like a giant cat.5 crit with riders crashing everywhere.

If you do the Gran Fondo, I'd try and get a start position near the front to avoid the major crashes.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I did the SD Grand Fondo. It was fun but also epic due to the heavy rain and cold temperature. Everyone was frozen and shaking at the KOM rest stop.

Here's a video of the event http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ympG1qI4ZNI&feature=related


----------

